# RR: 50. Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550



## Trout

*1.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1967)










2.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1956)










3.	Furtwängler (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1949)










4.	Böhm (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)










5.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










6.	Mackerras (cond.), Scottish Chamber Orchestra	(2007)










7.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1983)










8.	Fricsay (cond.), Vienna Symphony Orchestra	(1961)










9.	Kubelík (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1980)










10.	Mackerras (cond.), Prague Chamber Orchestra	(1986)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1967)
2.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1956)
3.	Furtwängler (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1949)
4.	Böhm (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)
5.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
6.	Mackerras (cond.), Scottish Chamber Orchestra	(2007)
7.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1983)
8.	Fricsay (cond.), Vienna Symphony Orchestra	(1961)
9.	Kubelík (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1980)
10.	Mackerras (cond.), Prague Chamber Orchestra	(1986)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

